# Nicholas Flamel Series



## Cheryl (Sep 23, 2011)

Has anyone read the Nicholas Flamel series by Michael Scott? Any reviews? Should I try it out? There are so many series out there but I don't want to invest on anything that isn't amazing and fresh! Please advice, thank you!


----------



## myrddin173 (Sep 23, 2011)

This is one series where I can not express how much you should read it.  I absolutely love this series, then again I am a huge history buff so I actually know who the characters are.  In case you didn't know every single character (except for the main twins) are a figure from history or mythology.  I like how Michael Scott weaves them all into one cohesive story.


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 25, 2011)

So wait, it's kind of a historical fantasy? I'm really curious with how the story actually goes since Nicholas Flamel is a person who lived very long ago. I guess I really should pick it up as soon as possible!


----------



## myrddin173 (Sep 25, 2011)

No it all takes place in the present.  Nick and his wife Perenelle gained immortality from a potion recipe in a book, which they have been guarding for the last 600 years.


----------



## Ophiucha (Sep 27, 2011)

I liked how they portrayed the characters, particularly Perenelle, and I thought the story and the mythos around it were very well developed. Not the best writing, by any means, and it kind of jumped around when it came to its target demographic. When it reads more like a children's book, it's much better than when it starts heading towards YA territory. And I liked some of the historical characters they included. They hit a fair few of the borderline cliches, yes, but they talk about some interesting people as well, ones you rarely see in works that involve the past. The mythological characters were a bit odd, though.


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 29, 2011)

I just bought the book from the bookstore last weekend, and this weekend I plan on starting on it! It kinda excited me more when you guys said it's set in the present day. Interested to find out how the interactions go! I hope I'll like it as much as you guys do!


----------

